# Trimeresurus trigonocephalus



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Couple of new ones of her


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

*well fit!*​


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

she is one of the sexiest snakes i have ever laid eyes on <2


----------



## maffy (Dec 24, 2008)

*trig happy*

She was probably saying, "do my scales look good in this?" :lol2:
Definately superb colour patternation, great snake Stuart!!


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

:mf_dribble:

jealousy knows no bounds with your collection Stu :mf_dribble:


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

photos don't do her justice, you should see her......


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

shes sooo pretty.. i really must get my backside to your neck of the woods and bribe my way into your rep room with beer... :devil::flrt:


----------



## kieran8143 (Mar 10, 2008)

that is another stunning snake you own!


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

Breath taking!!!


----------



## Phil Barnaby (Oct 22, 2008)

Why, why why are the venemous species so spectacular, that is one truely stunning looking snake.


----------



## xxsassyminxxx (Jan 3, 2008)

wow:mf_dribble: the colours and scales look amazing, fab photo's.
i suggest u take more photos to rub our jealous noses in a bit more!:whip:


----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)

absolutly stunning stuart:2thumb:


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

xxsassyminxxx said:


> wow:mf_dribble: the colours and scales look amazing, fab photo's.
> *i suggest u take more photos to rub our jealous noses in a bit more!*:whip:



i agree with this :flrt:


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Couple more then.................


----------



## angels1531 (Aug 27, 2008)

Without a doubt, the most beautiful creature I have ever seen. Stunning.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

:shock:

i just did a sex wee


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

chondro13 said:


> :shock:
> 
> i just did a sex wee


:lol2: Nice to see I've still got it!!!!


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> :lol2: Nice to see I've still got it!!!!


:lol2:

:blush:


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

i saw a eyelash viper today at a private collection truely stunning and he beaded lizards as well


----------



## RICHARD OWEN (Oct 30, 2008)

what a stunner buetifull specimen your a lucky man


----------



## maffy (Dec 24, 2008)

*trigonocephalus*

Stuart, is it the same snake in each shot?

Anyone notice the blue scale colouration in the last shot as compared to the green scales in other shots on body and some face scales??

Is it absorbing green light or just how I'm seeing it? 

The mixture of scales on the snakes face are superb. Very attractive snake.


----------



## Victoria_O (Jan 11, 2009)

Stunning


----------



## exopet (Apr 20, 2007)

my favourite snake of all time, the young are sexually dimorphic too, blue males, yellow females


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

exopet said:


> my favourite snake of all time, the young are sexually dimorphic too, blue males, yellow females



thats VERY handy  i wouldnt much fancy probe sexing a bunch of pointy-ended lightning bolts full of venom...


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

Cant stop looking at this beaut!


----------



## lizdll (Aug 11, 2008)

Gorgeous such a stunning snake :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Richcymru (Nov 21, 2008)

Where did you buy it from? I had a wicked time catching these in the wild a few years back. one of my favourite snakes!


----------



## 50%man50%biscuit (Mar 17, 2009)

I've seen these in Sri Lanka and have loved them ever since. Great photos, lucky to have them in your collection.

Cheers

GB


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

It came from an Austrian breeder and I now wish that I had a male to go with her, I had the chance of one from the recent Hamm show, but didn't have the readies to get him:bash:


----------



## MolestedChimp (Sep 19, 2008)

Stu she is the most beautiful snake i have seen what is it like working with her though i mean even simple things like removing her water bowel or poop must be alot of work ?

How do you clean out the tank do you remove her simply with a hook and put her in another one untill finished ?

and How do you get a DWA licence what kind of traning would you require and where would you go for that traning if you were interested in hot snakes ?


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

She comes out for a soak once a week, so that's the ideal time to do tank maintenance. the odd poo that needs to be cleaned out can be done with long forceps. The water bowl is at the frot of the tank so top ups can be done with a long spouted small watering can


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

A real joy for you to keep I would say, absolutely beautiful, this has been on my list for a long time:mrgreen: Quality pictures mate:no1:


----------

